# T8 flora grow?



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Have anyone try this bulb for a planted tank? Is it any good? Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to use them, they are very red. 

I didn't notice it enhanced the growth of plants in any particular way, though some people may argue differently.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It's my experience that T8 bulbs are all only marginally effective for plant growth. You will be able to grow plants, but they will never grow fast enough for effective water filtration.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I will disagree on the capability of T8s to grow plants, based on my experience. If you check the sag thread there is a picture of a tank where about a dozen plants grew into, in 10 months, in plain gravel with no ferts under 2 32W T8 Philips Ultravision, 5000K tubes. I would not use the plant bulbs, for the reasons mentioned about the colour, and they aren't necessary, nor do they grow plants as well as 5000K or 6500K tubes, in my experience.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

BillD said:


> I will disagree on the capability of T8s to grow plants, based on my experience. If you check the sag thread there is a picture of a tank where about a dozen plants grew into, in 10 months, in plain gravel with no ferts under 2 32W T8 Philips Ultravision, 5000K tubes. I would not use the plant bulbs, for the reasons mentioned about the colour, and they aren't necessary, nor do they grow plants as well as 5000K or 6500K tubes, in my experience.


Oh they will grow. I've used them myself for the longest time. However, you won't get effective nitrate reduction with that rate of growth.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Used an 18" on a moss tank. Grew java, Xmas, flame moss no problem. Put a sword in there too and it stayed a yellowish green till it eventually died.


----------

